# Wallernuggets im Bierteig mit frittierten Champignons



## Wallerschreck (21. Mai 2009)

Willkommen zum zweiten Teil von "Wallerschrecks Wallersnacks  )

Diesmal gibts Wallernuggets im Bierteig mit frittierten Champignons und Pommes Frittes.
Und zwar alles Selbstgemacht.

Zutaten:

Welsfilet (Menge ist im Prinzip egal für 2 Personen reichen aber 300g)
1 Dose Ganze Champignons 
170g Mehl
400ml Bier
Kartoffeln




Zubereitung:

Zuerst der Teig:
Das Mehl in eine Rührschüssel geben und nach und nach das Bier unterrühren. Zum Schluss sollte ein zähflüssiger Teig dabei herauskommen.

Die Pommes:
Wer sichs einfach machen will nimmt einfach fertige Pommes  ich hatte keine zuhause und es war feiertag. Also hab ich mir meine einfach aus Kartoffeln selbst gemacht...schmeckt übrigends deutlich besser als die aus dem Supermarkt.

Das Frittieren:
Wohl dem der eine Friteuse hat...ich hatte keine :q also musste ein Topf herhalten.
Das klappt aber prima. 
Einen Topf mit genug Öl (normales Pflanzenöl) füllen damit das Zeug drinnen schwimmen kann. Das ganze jetzt erhitzen (man merkt dass es heiß genug ist, wenn es ordentlich sprudelt wenn man ein Stück Kartoffel rein wirft.

Als erstes die Pommes goldgelb frittieren. Währenddessen kann man schonmal die Welsfilets in Nuggets schneiden (Größe nach belieben ich habe meine relativ groß gelassen).
Dann die Nuggets und die Champignon - Köpfe im Bierteig wenden.

Wenn die Pommes fertig sind nun auch die Nuggets und die Pilze goldgelb frittieren und...fertig.

Das Ganze macht nur relativ wenig Arbeit und es schmeckt fantastisch (ist allerdings auch nicht unbedingt was für den Diätplan  )
Der Wels mit seinem angenehmen Eigengeschmack harmoniert prima mit der Bierteig - Kruste.


----------



## Michael_05er (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wallernuggets im Bierteig mit frittierten Champignons*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Willkommen zum zweiten Teil von "Wallerschrecks Wallersnacks


 
Klingt gut, sag mal Bescheid, wenn Du eine Imbissbude eröffnest 
Scherz beiseite: Klingt echt lecker, muss ich mal versuchen!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## RheinBarbe (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wallernuggets im Bierteig mit frittierten Champignons*

Ab welcher Welsgröße kann man die WelsMcNuggets machen?
Ich haue die kleinen Welse sonst immer in die Räuchertonne, geh das Rezept auch mit den Kleinen?


----------



## duck_68 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wallernuggets im Bierteig mit frittierten Champignons*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Ab welcher Welsgröße kann man die WelsMcNuggets machen?
> Ich haue die kleinen Welse sonst immer in die Räuchertonne, geh das Rezept auch mit den Kleinen?



Klappt ab einer Größe, wo man grätenfreie, gabelgroße Stück aus einem Waller schneiden kann - würde mal sagen so ab 60 cm wirds laaangsam interessant.

Meinen Bierteig mache ich immer nach diesem Rezept und würze ihn zusätzlich noch mit ner guten portion Pfefffer.

Sollte nochmal ewas Bierteig übrig sein, fritiert einfach noch ein paar Zwiebelringe im restilichen Teig - auch sehr lecker - und Zwiebeln hat fast jeder zu Hause


----------



## Wallerschreck (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wallernuggets im Bierteig mit frittierten Champignons*

Martin hat recht. So ab 50-60cm solltem man den Wels ganz gut Grätenfrei filettieren können und dann hat man quasi schon das Nugget - Material.
Den Bierteig kann man natürlich je nach Geschmack würzen.


----------



## hans albers (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wallernuggets im Bierteig mit frittierten Champignons*

..moin...


lecker...

könnt mir vorstellen , dass dazu nen frischer grüner salat
noch das i tüpfelchen wäre

(auch in bezug auf die kalorien....)

greetz
lars


----------



## Khaane (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wallernuggets im Bierteig mit frittierten Champignons*

Hört sich sehr sehr lecker an, jetzt fehlt nur noch der Wels. #h


----------



## raffaelo35 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wallernuggets im Bierteig mit frittierten Champignons*

Melde dich einfach wann du es nächste mal wieder machst - ich komme.


----------



## grillking (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wallernuggets im Bierteig mit frittierten Champignons*

boah klingt das lecker, werde ich das nächste Mal wohl mal versuchen wenn ich wieder einen gefangen habe. Mein letzten hab ich "nur" geräuchert. War aber auch gut...


----------

